# Hoppy Freakin Easter!!!!



## lesofprimus (Apr 16, 2006)

Happy Easter to all u Christians out there.....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2006)

Happy Easter.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 16, 2006)

unk


----------



## Erich (Apr 16, 2006)

man Les no way the grand-duaghters are seeing your first pic ! ;-P

Froh Ostern everyone, breakfast is on the table and my babe' is looking fine

later gator


----------



## evangilder (Apr 16, 2006)

And here is how they get easter eggs


----------



## Pisis (Apr 16, 2006)

Well I wanted to post a greeting but Les you were quicker so here's my contribution.... My own handcraft lol


----------



## Henk (Apr 16, 2006)

You craked one, Pisis can you not cook egs?    

Henk


----------



## Pisis (Apr 16, 2006)

Of course I can but I cracked it when applying the decal LOL
Thus it is called *"Technical Troubles"*.
The green one is *"Tribute to Gagarin"* and the other yellow is *"The Illiyard"*.


----------



## Henk (Apr 16, 2006)

You are good at that. How did you get the stuff to stick on the eggs and not to run off?

Henk


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 17, 2006)

decals? that gives me an idea  ..........


----------



## Pisis (Apr 17, 2006)

Henk said:


> You are good at that. How did you get the stuff to stick on the eggs and not to run off?
> 
> Henk



what do you mean exactly by "run off"?

I just covered the eggs in tape, then oclored it in the egg color, then tok off the tape and then applied the decals.


----------



## Erich (Apr 17, 2006)

ooooooooh decals on eggs, novel idea Pisis, that could be quite interesting as it also gives me an idea or two


----------



## Henk (Apr 17, 2006)

oooooooh, that is how you did it.

Henk


----------



## Pisis (Apr 18, 2006)

Erich said:


> ooooooooh decals on eggs, novel idea Pisis, that could be quite interesting as it also gives me an idea or two



That's not a new idea, in central Europe (and I'm sure elswhere) people do it from ages.... Dunno how in the US though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 18, 2006)

Erich said:


> it also gives me an idea or two



my RAF eggs will destroy your's


----------



## MichaelHenley (Apr 19, 2006)

lol!!! well our RAAF eggs are recently updated, they'll be on the way soon...


----------



## Soren (Apr 20, 2006)

A late happy easter from me ! (Just got home from a rather long "easter vacation"  )


----------



## Pisis (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks. 
Nice siggy, by the way.


----------



## Soren (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you Pisis


----------



## Pisis (Apr 29, 2006)




----------

